# Risenge Pro late start, no rise



## AndreasHe (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi folks, hi @keepforest

I am not sure if I use Risenge wrong or have wrong understanding or there is something wrong with it.

When I select "Rise & Hit" for example, I would expect a rise. But the sound starts with the hit - no rise. It is like that for many presets, just some start from an earlier point.






Can anyone help me?


----------

